# Critique me and my horse!



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

This is my first "critique" thread  This is me and my mare, Jewel in our lesson last sunday  

What do you think?

(I realise my lower leg is a bit far forward  i'm working on that :wink: )


















Please ignore my embarrasing concentration face  









And the canter


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

your horse is beautiful!

I really see nothing wrong with your horse.

As for you, try sitting up straighter. You are kinda bent over...not much, but a little bit. Also while cantering, you should have your heels down lower.
You two look great though!!


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww, thanks SonnyWimps   I find it really difficult to keep my feet in the right position in canter, I can never keep the stirrups on the balls of my feet, but this I actually managed it! Next time, I'll make sure they are down. Thank you


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree with what has already been said. At the trot I would shorten your reins a bit. Your hands shouldn't be almost touching your thigh. Try to keep them level and even. And you already know about your lower leg. I really like your breeches by the way.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

LuLu said:


> Aww, thanks SonnyWimps  I find it really difficult to keep my feet in the right position in canter, I can never keep the stirrups on the balls of my feet, but this I actually managed it! Next time, I'll make sure they are down. Thank you


it is hard to do. I have trouble sometimes doing it myself. I do find the stirrups slipping down, it's something you have to constantly work on...and something I also constantly have to work on


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Aww, your horse is very pretty. 
Your opening rein is too wide. It's a little bit hard to tell because of your gloves, but are your thumbs on top? Bend your elbows a bit more.
Your horse is either below or above the bit.
But you guys look good together!


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

My instructor tells me to bring my hands wide, this helps Jewel to flex at the neck properly. Pic no. 1 and 3 she is on the bit, but the rest she is above the bit. No my thunbs aren't on top in any of the pics  , but that is something else I am working on


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

We all have a ton of things to work on. I hope my approach wasn't too harsh.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You're slouching, so thus sit up straighter. Your hands, put your thumbs up. And you got it right on the nose, your legs.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

No Cheval, you approach wasn't harsh at all!  

Harlee, can I ask (and this isn't meant in a sarcastic way at all), in what pic am I slouching? Just so I can get an idea of how to improve.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

More so the first and third but you are doing it generally in all.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i think its more because she's wearing a jacket.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

You could be right there Appylover  That jacket is quite bulky (although I needed it, as it was very windy) or it could be because i'm coming out of the corners, i'm turning my shoulders in the direction that i'm going. It's always hard to judge from photos I find :?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

No, I can distinctly see her slouching.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok then


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Well since you have pretty good equitation I will kind of nit pick.

1. You look at your horses head when asking for a head set! I used to do this a lot and I still do it every once in a while. 
2. Make sure you don't get piano hands as you are turning your hands in a little too much in some photos
3 I like how you opened your rein to help your horse. She is more supple in that pic than any other pic. So opening your hands does work but turn your thumbs forward a little bit.
4. Make sure to keep your hands even 
5. You already said your leg so I won't nit pic on that.

Overall you have pretty nice equitation. By the way I love your horses color and markings (softy for paints cause I have one ha ha ha)


----------



## Gunny (Feb 5, 2008)

I love your horse, very nice colouring, But I see one problem, I am not sure how to say this tactfully, but I will do my best.In the pictures of you cantering that poor horses mouth is being yarded on, it's lips are being yanked and maybe even pinched. I do not mean to offend, I have a hard mouthed bolter, and plenty of unsightly yanking goes on between us. But may I suggest that you just loosen up on the reins a little bit, it may help your horse relax and become responsive to more subtle signals from the bit.

I hope I did not offend, Just a bit of advice,
Gunny


----------



## harlequincowgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

I wouldn't say she's slouching really at all. I get that you're keeping your reins wide to give your horse somewhere to stretch into, but try and keep your elbows more "tied" to your side - this keeps you strong, as well as gives her some stability.

Also, do you have half holes on your leathers? Maybe just shortening them that much would allow you to bring your legs back a bit and keep them lined up more with your shoulder and hip.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Gunny said:


> I love your horse, very nice colouring, But I see one problem, I am not sure how to say this tactfully, but I will do my best.In the pictures of you cantering that poor horses mouth is being yarded on, it's lips are being yanked and maybe even pinched. I do not mean to offend, I have a hard mouthed bolter, and plenty of unsightly yanking goes on between us. But may I suggest that you just loosen up on the reins a little bit, it may help your horse relax and become responsive to more subtle signals from the bit.
> 
> I hope I did not offend, Just a bit of advice,
> Gunny


On that first cantering one, I was slowing her down to re-balance her as we were coming out of the corners. I did make a conscous (sp?) effort not to pull on the reins and I normally do have quite soft hands, but I would be mortified if I thought I was yanking or hurting her! :shock:


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

LuLu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > I love your horse, very nice colouring, But I see one problem, I am not sure how to say this tactfully, but I will do my best.In the pictures of you cantering that poor horses mouth is being yarded on, it's lips are being yanked and maybe even pinched. I do not mean to offend, I have a hard mouthed bolter, and plenty of unsightly yanking goes on between us. But may I suggest that you just loosen up on the reins a little bit, it may help your horse relax and become responsive to more subtle signals from the bit.
> ...


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I put this up for critique, but I am struggling to find where I am slouching (not being big-headed)! :?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> i think its more because she's wearing a jacket.


I agree, I think its just your jacket that makes it look that way.  

You look great. Where abouts in Yorkshire are you from? I'm a yorkshire lass too! :wink:


----------



## Marcee2800 (Mar 5, 2008)

It's not a critique but I love how you 
embroidered the saddle pad, and purple looks
awesome on her too.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Pull your shoulders back is what I'm trying to get across. I'm not saying your like slouched over your horse or anything.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh look at that little pony. What a cutie! I love to see horse with totally different coloring.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> appylover31803 said:
> 
> 
> > i think its more because she's wearing a jacket.
> ...


I'm actually from Staffordshire  Although Yorkshire does look a gorgeous place to live, all that countryside and scenery!!


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Marcee2800 said:


> It's not a critique but I love how you
> embroidered the saddle pad, and purple looks
> awesome on her too.


Thanks  I've got about 4 or 5 sadldecloths, and this one is definatly my favourite


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Pull your shoulders back is what I'm trying to get across. I'm not saying your like slouched over your horse or anything.


Oh, I get you now  Thanks


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh look at that little pony. What a cutie! I love to see horse with totally different coloring.


Aww, thank you  I get alot of people commenting on her colurinjg, she is almost symmetrical on both sides,which is why i'm going to enter her into coloured classes this season


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

what a beauty! She reminds me a lot of my mare Angel.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LuLu said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look at that little pony. What a cutie! I love to see horse with totally different coloring.
> ...


You should! I'm sure you guys will do great!


----------



## tilt (Mar 7, 2008)

well.. where to start..... maybe I wont.. I don't want to seem rude. Id say I like you horse but I think paints look like deceasing cows.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i didn't notice her symmetry until you mentioned it. That's really cool!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG...you just don't see many paints with almost perfect symmetry!! That is sssssssssssoooooooooo cool! You should most definitely show your horse!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ahearn said:


> OMG...you just don't see many paints with almost perfect symmetry!! That is sssssssssssoooooooooo cool! You should most definitely show your horse!!


we plan out a plot to distract her and take the horse :twisted:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Try to sit up straighter a little more and keep your hands closed into themselves more. I noticed that in some pics, you hands are far out, bring them in a bit more and bend your elbows just a tad more. Also, hold your reins so your thumbs are pointing up. :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> ahearn said:
> 
> 
> > OMG...you just don't see many paints with almost perfect symmetry!! That is sssssssssssoooooooooo cool! You should most definitely show your horse!!
> ...


Lol!!   

Over here in England, we don't call them paints, we call them coloureds (or piebalds), but I guess there the same thing!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

gorgeous horse!!! Very cute, you guys look great together!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I think that you need to get your heels down a bit (oh right people already said that so sorry) and remember to look up! You look really good and your horse looks like so much fun to ride- she is beautiful too. nice job


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

Haha I'm pretty sure your mare and my Acey are twins!!!!! how funny!!! any idea what her breeding is????? shes lovely 

also ur not slouching its deffo your jacket inflating in the wind haha!!


----------

